# Casanova and Bijou - Haircuts and Birthdays!!



## princessre

Thank you all for your input!! The pups both ended up getting a haircut today...The Japanese groomer said it is a "Town and Country" poodle cut...
The pups say: "We don't know what that is, but it sure sounds FANCY!" :innocent: 

I looove it!!! Bijou looks so puppyish again, and the short hair really suits her, I think ... :chili::chili:
Also, Casanova's birthday is Monday. I can't believe he is two years already!!! And Bijou's turning one ten days after that. I love them more than anything; and it is because of SM that I found both of my babies, so thanks to you all....So without further ado, here are my birthday babies :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla

OMG!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE their cuts - especially Bijou's!!

and Happy early Birthday Casanova & Bijou!!!


----------



## Cosy

She looks great!!! Those are great pics of both of them!
I need your camera. Mine's awful. Bijou looks darling, Sophia. I knew you would love it.


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, wow, I think they both look ADORABLE in their new cuts! Haha, they really do look like puppies. :wub::wub::wub: Happy early birthday to the both of them!! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears

Oh, i love their haircuts! The both look adorable, but i esepcially love Bijou's haircut. Your right she does look like a puppy again. Could you send our groomer to Florida to give Riley his first haircut since i've had him? Lol. 

Happy 2nd Birthday Cassanova!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

They both look beautiful! Happy Birthday to them!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Happy Birthday, beautiful babies. I love both their haircuts!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I LOVE Bijou's new cut!!! :wub::wub: Look at those gorgeous eyes on beautiful Bijou! :wub::wub:

And, Casanova looks as handsome as ever! :wub::wub:

_Happy Birthday_ _Bijou and __Casanova__!!!_


----------



## kathym

They both look beautiful...The groomer did a great job on both:wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou

I absolutely, positively _*LOVE*_ both of those haircuts!!! Wow!!!! I have to get bisou the Town and Country poodle cut!! Bijou is a doll! whoa! And Casanova is the most cuddly kissable boy around!! I can't believe he's about to turn 2 and Bijou is already almost 1. Time flies!!


----------



## jpupart

I love their haircuts!!!!!! They both look gorgeous!! Happy Birthday to two of the most beautiful fluffs I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Maglily

:wub:they are both adorable, I love the pink and blue touches, and Bijou looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer: Sophia - they both look fabulous. :chili::chili: Bisou looks like she did when you first brought her home and Casanova looks so handsome with those big eyes of his. I just love them. Happy birthday to two of my favorite fluffs.:wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom

I love the haircuts! Much cuter than the Korean cut!


----------



## preciouspups

Quite Gorgeous & Utterly Handsome!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sophia -- I LOVE the cuts -- especially the one on Bijou. I think I want to imitate it on Lacie.

It's hard to believe that Cassanova will be 2. The time seems to fly.

Happy Early B-Day you beautiful, gorgeous, handsome guy. And Miss Bijou, you'll just have to wait a couple of weeks to be wished a Happy B-Day.


----------



## lovemylittleguy

I love their hair cuts.


----------



## The A Team

Sooooo, you chickened out! That's ok, they both look adorable!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum

they both look like dolls!! lovely, lovely, little dolls. Yeager is getting a major crush on Bijou lol!!


----------



## silverhaven

Awww! they both look gorgeous. You must be relieved. :smheat: and Town and Country is a perfect name for your babies haircut. Manhattan and East Hampton.......


----------



## Johita

I love it! They are adorable and totally fancy in their new cuts. LOL, my dad said the same thing about Aolani's haircut (which is somewhat similar) when he saw him - very fancy  Can't wait to see littl Bijou in all the new dresses I'm sure mommy will be putting her in now that her hair is shorter. Casanova, as always, knows how to work the camera


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

OMG, OMG, OMG:chili::chili::chili:..........how perfect are they!!!! Love the cut and it is soooo adorable on both of them. Just think Sophia, you won't have all those mats on the body!!!! I want both of them!!!! Aren't you so relieved they look so good. Love the way she did the legs....very unique!!!! I love the cut of the face too.......


----------



## coco

Wow! Sophia, you have two beautiful babies. The cuts are so precious! Thanks so much for sharing them.

Happy birthday!!


----------



## mfa

aww, such cute haircuts on both!!
i love the pic of them together!!:wub::wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

They both look just darling!!! I'm so glad you did the lamb cut to start out with, that way you can either keep it like that, or do the Korean cut if you feel like it. Bijou actually looks even MORE adorable now that her hair is styled! 

Happy 1st & 2nd Birthday Bijou & Cassanova!!!


----------



## janettandamber

I love the cuts they look so good. Your groomer did a WONDERFUL job.


----------



## barefoot contessa

They both look super duper! Happy early birthday to both!


----------



## Kissi's Mom

How adorable...Bisou's cut is almost identical to my Kissi's...I love it!
I have a question about the Korean cuts though...how often do they have
to be groomed to keep the face/head so clean and round??? To keep Kissi's hair
that short I would probably have to have her groomed at least every two weeks
if not sooner.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

dreammmmmmy Angels.....I can't stop looking at how beautiful they are....too bad I can't go to your groomer...

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Cosy

To Kissi's mom
The cut usually needs trimming once a month to six weeks... that is to keep it from looking shabby and in the eyes. Marjorie Martin had a diagram for cutting that style many years ago. It's in a book, but I've forgotten which one. Might be the Nicholas Cutillo book. Chanel Cid is the dog of hers with the cut in the book. It's actually a modified poodle cut.


----------



## pammy4501

:wub:

A D O R A B L E!!!


----------



## mss

Cute cute cute! :wub:


----------



## allheart

OMG they look adorable. Your groomer did a great job.

Happy Birthday to both of your sweet babies.


----------



## Katzie

I love love love those hair cuts!!!!! Makes me almost want to let Kirby's hair grow long just to get that hair cut. They look so adorable:wub:


----------



## Twinkle

how on earth do you cut so straight? Twinkle never lets me go near her face when I am carrying scissors or a brush


----------



## krish's mom

Such pretty haircuts!Adorable!


----------



## The A Team

Came back to take another look. My goodness, Sophia, you have BEAUTIFUL kids!!!!! I bet you are a very happy mama right now....the cuts are perfect on them.


----------



## edelweiss

Cute, cute cut!
I like the shortness of Bijou's face compared to Casanova's---it really accents the eyes more I think. 
I think the Asian cut would be too difficult to keep "snappy" looking--just a thought.
Enjoy celebrating the big birthdays & not having to groom so much!


----------



## njdrake

I LOVE the Town & Country cut. Casanova and Bijou both look amazing in it. :wub:
I have Zoey cut in it but they did her head and ears to short this time. I'm letting that grow out. I've been thinking about having all 3 clipped and you just pushed me over the "can't make up my mind" edge. 
LOVE it and your pictures are great!


----------



## maltlovereileen

princessre said:


> Thank you all for your input!! The pups both ended up getting a haircut today...The Japanese groomer said it is a "Town and Country" poodle cut...
> The pups say: "We don't know what that is, but it sure sounds FANCY!" :innocent:
> 
> I looove it!!! Bijou looks so puppyish again, and the short hair really suits her, I think ... :chili::chili:
> Also, Casanova's birthday is Monday. I can't believe he is two years already!!! And Bijou's turning one ten days after that. I love them more than anything; and it is because of SM that I found both of my babies, so thanks to you all....So without further ado, here are my birthday babies :wub::wub:


 
OH...My...Gosh!!!!!!!! Those turned out beyond adorable - groomer is a keeper for sure!!! 

Happy Birthday little babies!!!!! You both look mahvelous!!!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom

Thanks Cosy...I have to trim Kissi's face pretty much weekly so I can't imagine that cut on her...her hair grows soooo fast.


----------



## momtoboo

:w00t: Awesome haircuts. You have to keep that groomer. They both look absolutely super adorable.:wub::wub: I had Hannahs legs grown out like that, but I cut them down recently. I'm still mad at myself over that. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom

I LOVE THE CUT!!! :chili:

Oh my gosh, they look precious. Good Job!!

Deb and Gang


----------



## bonsmom

They are gorgeous! Your groomer is a keeper.
I wonder if anyone in my neck of the woods could copy that cut.


----------



## Cheri

Oh VERY cute!


----------



## Miss_Annie

They both look amazing!! :wub:


----------



## Canada

Amazing! You picked such great haircuts!
They look precious!

:Sooo cute:

And *Happy Birthdays*!


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:wub: ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Sophia both Cas and Bijous' cuts look fantastic. The groomer did a great job. I'm so glad you held off on the Korean cut for Bijou. I do love that cut. I remember being in love with it when I first saw Bisou's pictures. I don't think I could ever have Dixie's hair cut like that though. I like top knots and the Maltese look too much. I love that Town and Country cut. I honestly love, love, love that cut on Bijou. She does look like a puppy. Adorable. Cas is his gorgeous self as always. You did a great job!!!


----------



## princessre

Thanks so much, everyone, for your sweet compliments!! :heart::heart::heart: 

We're really enjoying the cuts so much....I think the legs and feet are cut in such a cute way....They both look like they're wearing high heels. :wub:If I can get them to stay still standing up :blink: I will post some pics of the cut in the grooming section for those of you who asked me about it...

Casanova and Bijou give you loads of wet puppy kisses!!!!


----------



## princessre

Cosy said:


> To Kissi's mom
> The cut usually needs trimming once a month to six weeks... that is to keep it from looking shabby and in the eyes. Marjorie Martin had a diagram for cutting that style many years ago. It's in a book, but I've forgotten which one. Might be the Nicholas Cutillo book. Chanel Cid is the dog of hers with the cut in the book. It's actually a modified poodle cut.


Thanks, Brit, for mentioning this! I'm still toying with the idea of doing this cut on Bijou at a later time...

:w00t:I found the link on how to achieve the modified poodle cut (what people refer to as the "Korean" cut on SM) on Foxstone Maltese. Marjorie Martin calls it "Maltese shortcut"...those of you who are interested can show this step by step to your groomer....I wanted to share the link....

Maltese Dog and Puppy Short-Cut


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, the cuts are perfection!!!


----------



## donnad

I love their haircuts...they both look so beautiful and handsome!

Happy Birthday to two cuties!


----------



## njdrake

I keep coming back and looking at your pictures. I can't get over how cute they both look. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh Sophia they are beyond adorable!!!! Perfect Perfect Perfect..
Give them both birthday hugs for me!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg how gorgeous !! love their cuts n their are soo white n silky beautiful!


----------



## waggybaby

Sophia,

Your babies are pure perfection with their new haircuts :wub::wub::wub:

But I thought they were always perfect!!!!! 

They are the two cutest pups I know, and Sasha is waiting for them to come over to play!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Casanova & Bijou and if you come over we will have a puppy cake and a party!!!!!!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## princessre

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!! It's Casanova's birthday today, and he is getting pampered big time!!! He has already had tons of tummy rubs and chicken (his two favorite things!!) I'm planning to make him seabass for dinner and some strawberries and yogurt for a birthday dessert.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Yum! Lucky birthday boy....but he totally deserves it!!!

Happy Casanova Day!!!!


----------



## silverhaven

Happy Birthday Casanova arty: arty:


----------



## mary-anderson

Happy Birthday Casanova!!! Looks like your
Mommy has a woderful day planned for you.
Sophia you are such a wonderful Mommy!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sophia, I didn't want their hair cut, buttttt I changed my mind, OH MY GOSH they are even more adorable, how can that be? Cassanova HAPPY BIRTHDAY handsome boy:tender: I LOVE Bijou in her new cut, she does look like a puppy:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

First off....Happy Birthday Cas! And happy almost birthday to Bijou!!!

Sophia....I LOVE their haircuts. That first picture reminds me so much of how close B&E are. Your two are two peas in a pod just like my two. Dont'cha just love it?!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I think these cuts are great. I hate to say it Cass but I like your little sister's cut just a wee bit better but your older and so you need to have your own unique style - the blue barrette suits you too! I hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday!


----------



## wstevetina

They look so cute! I love their haircuts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twinkle

so cute! they look like little bobble heads =)


----------



## Maisie and Me

Your babies are simply gorgeous!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom

Such pretty cuts. They look beautiful. Who's the groomer? Here in NYC or out at the beach?


----------



## princessre

Leslie, thanks! The groomer is in the city and makes house calls...She's phenomenal!! I think she speaks at groom expo's. She's a tad more expensive than other mobile groomers at $150/haircut, but I think totally worth it! If you want her personal info, let me know and I'll PM it to you. I'm not sure if she wants her information online...


----------



## thinkpink

They look precious!! I want Bella to have Bijou's haircut so bad. Your groomer did a fantastic job.


----------



## Rose

Aww they are so adorable! They came out great!


----------

